# Eels!



## SeaFaring (Nov 21, 2017)

So, I tried my hand (unsuccessfully) at livelining eels for the first time tonight. 

I have to say, eels are the friskiest, hardiest bait I’ve ever used. I bought them Sunday morning and, per the bait shop’s instructions, kept them in a bucket with only a wet towel for moisture until Monday night. They seemed no worse for wear, and survived on the hook better than I could ever have imagined. 

I’ll definitely have to try this again when other conditions are more favorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2017)

We use them for stripers at the cape cod canal at night. Can you imagine what it's to try to get an eel on a hook, at night, standing on slippery rocks. :LOL2:


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 21, 2017)

I found it utterly impossible (at night, on a pitching spray soaked deck) until I used a paper napkin to hold them - it was like magic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2017)

SeaFaring said:


> I found it utterly impossible (at night, on a pitching spray soaked deck) until I used a paper napkin to hold them - it was like magic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, we use a hand towel.....maybe a paper napkin is a better choice because after a few eels that towel smells like...... :LOL2:


----------



## DaleH (Nov 21, 2017)

*Put eels ON ICE* ... when fishing, as it keeps them somewhat immobilized or slow. The come to life once back in normal water! 

*Tip *= As soon as hooked, get them into the water, even if you're not letting out your line yet. When they're hooked and 'hanging in the air' is when they really wrap themselves up around the leader and make a HUGE WIGGLY SLIME BALL!

*Tip2 *= If fishing them up on the surface ... on a light night, put them in a dark bucket. If a dark night, put them in a white bucket. Eels can somewhat change their color, so you want them to_ stand out_ as the game fish looks up towards them from down below.


----------



## -CN- (Nov 21, 2017)

And I thought they were only good for sushi. =P~


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 21, 2017)

Yup, I learned about getting them in the water the hard way. That was a hell of a mess. Then we were picking up the anchor and had two eels we left in the water wrap themselves in the prop (optimax 150). It striped 100 yards or so of 50lb braid into the prop, BUT THE EELS SURVIVED!

We spent the next 30 minutes leaning over the transom with a filet knife in the dark - that was something...

Anyway, the real advantage of the paper napkins over a rag, besides disposability, is that it sticks to the slime. It REALLY gives you a firm grip. It’s actually hard to get the napkin off as it kind of disintegrates, but any remaining fragments come off in the water. These were just Wendy’s napkins I had shoved in my pocket. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Nov 21, 2017)

Some pros use sand to handle eels. Numbed ones on ice, with a rag, always worked for me!


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 21, 2017)

I swear, at times I thought the eels we’re smarter than I was and more determined as well. 

But what really impressed me was their durability. Not having to constantly change out bait was really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh no. No, no, no, no, no. Eels are kind of like snakes, right. Gives me the creeps just thinking about it.


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 21, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Oh no. No, no, no, no, no. Eels are kind of like snakes, right. Gives me the creeps just thinking about it.



Superficially, yes. But eels are way slimier and way wriggler than snakes. That said, when one bit me last night, it didn’t really hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Nov 22, 2017)

OK, I don't know anything about EELS. 

But, I seem to remember that many fish critters become almost mesmerized if turned over on their backs.

Next time one of you EEL bait guys have one in your hands, give it a try and let us know if it works.


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 23, 2017)

richg99 said:


> OK, I don't know anything about EELS.
> 
> But, I seem to remember that many fish critters become almost mesmerized if turned over on their backs.
> 
> Next time one of you EEL bait guys have one in your hands, give it a try and let us know if it works.



I’m pretty sure that happened by accident while I was trying to get my hands on one of them, but I’ll give it a conscious try. I’ll probably have to use the napkin trick to get there though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

